# Croatian Windows



## CASTLESIZE (7 Apr 2008)

Has anybody used these?

Price & product seems good but I can't find any experiences of people who used them 



Cheers

John


----------



## CASTLESIZE (8 Apr 2008)

Got stick before for mentioning names but since the Swedish co is getting suct a good mention I will say that i am looking at 

Croatian Spectrum in Lismore

Any feed back would be much appreciated


----------



## sman (30 Jun 2008)

also saw these at selfbuild show and they were offering discount that if i buy in the next year, i'll get triple glazing for the price of double.... anyone have any experience of them? they are approx 15% more expensive than senator etc.


----------



## SunnySouth (17 Jul 2008)

I bought of Croatian Spectrum for my own self build. I bought all PVC windows along with garage and house external doors. 

If I was doing it all again I would run a million miles from these and go with someone else. The quality of the windows are of good quality but the service is terrible to say the least. In all my experience I have never come accross a more disorganised company which ultimately delayed my moving into the house by three months. 

To give you an example, the windows came one month late (which in fairness I can live with in the grand scheme of things), however they didnt deliver my external doors, when I asked they said there was an issue on loading the front door,  grand so when will I get the doors ? they said in 3 weeks. Ok 3 weeks isnt so bad but it turned out to be 2 months. When the doors did arrive  there was an issue with the garage door being too  big (it took two different doors before they fitted the correct garage door). My front door is bright orange even though I ordered a dark oak color !!! That turned out to be the least of my problems, the front door (which is made from timber) has warped and its only installed for the last 5 weeks !!!! So now the frame and door have to be replaced.

Theres more but I'll stop there. As said previous the quality of the windows are good and we are happy with them but the service leaves a lot to be desired. My only consolation is that I still owe them half the money, which if you happen to deal with them do not pay the full amount until you are certain everything is in order.


----------



## echristie (7 Feb 2009)

my experience exactly. pure torture. and a never-ending saga


----------



## madbuilder (24 Feb 2009)

Anybody else come across these guy's? good, bad experiences?


----------



## sman (24 Feb 2009)

i was thinking of buying from them but will not now. Got great quote with upgrade to triple glazing thrown in for free. but could not get in touch with them to arrange a viewing in their showroom. Tried mobile, landline and emails numerous times. Eventually got a call back a few weeks later. If this was how difficult they were with a potential customer, what would they be like if i had a problem?


----------



## seancuig (14 Apr 2009)

Interesting, I'm in exactly the same place.
Happy in the end with the actual windows, but in the start of legal rows over monies I owe due to the horrendeous service.

I won't go into all details, but to say they are disorganised and unprofessional is an understatement


----------



## madbuilder (8 Jun 2009)

Anybody else hear of these guy's?


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (7 Feb 2011)

I got windows from Croatian Spectrum about 12 months ago and found them great to deal with. The windows do take about 6-8 weeks to arrive but we were made aware of that prior to ordering.

As far as quality is concerned, they really are top notch and seem to be a far sturdier and solid window than other Irish manufactured ones, plus they were able to triple glaze a 3m bifold door and 3m slider which other Irish manufacturers were not.

Pricewise, we found them extremely competitive. Practically the same as a very large well known domestic manufacturer and a hell of a lot cheaper than some other European brands.

So overall, 1 year on I have to say we have no regrets in dealing with Croatian Spectrum. We went back to them for our radiators in October, which again seemed a fair bit cheaper than any other quotes I got. No problems that time either.


----------



## T McGibney (7 Feb 2011)

The last two posters have only joined AAM in recent days. Hence their recommendations (resurrecting a thread that was 16 months dormant) should be treated with caution, at least until and unless they build up a credible posting record here.


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (7 Feb 2011)

Look I'm only giving my opinion on a thread thats live today. I have no affiliation with the company only as a customer and I'm only giving my experience.


As far as being a new poster, we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Sconhome (7 Feb 2011)

It would be nice if they put all the information regarding their windows, profiles, glazing, insulation properties, thermal bridge controls, and hardware on their website.
Not to mention any information re quality control, standards of manufacture or certification of compliance with any international standards.

If that information is available then an informed opinion can be given re the quality of this window over any other window.


----------



## madbuilder (17 Feb 2012)

Are these guy's gone bust?


----------



## lowCO2design (17 Feb 2012)

not worth dealing with imho, to slow, unhelpful and not up on current regulations and practices - you got to really be able to trust a company bringing in foreign windows and be sure of who is giving the guarantees.. i heard something about them moving and trading under a different name around the pale


----------

